
Ask HN: How many of the startups here use Microsoft Stack? - vcool07
Looking at most of the threads, I get a feeling that most of the entrepreneurs&#x2F;startup accounts registered here typically go for Python&#x2F;Rails framework. Looking at how MS gives away lot of free stuff for startups, I&#x27;m surprised that it&#x27;s not that well represented here.  Are there any startups here that use MS stack (asp.net, C# etc) ? Also, it would help if you can elaborate more on why you chose MS stack over the more popular FOSS stuff and would you recommend it to others ?
======
jetti
I use C# for my product but that is because it is a Windows desktop app. I
have 5+ years experience with C# and so it was something that I could easily
get up and running with minimal fuss and easily create a GUI. I would
definitely recommend C# for Windows desktop apps.

That being said, I've been thinking of a rewrite in Delphi since it is a
language I've wanted to learn and it would give me a native executable which
would remove the need for .NET 4.6

~~~
jaredsohn
If you just want to avoid shipping .NET with your app (or requiring the user
to install it), another option would be to build your app against an older
version of .NET that is already included in versions of Windows that your
customer uses. (At a previous startup we used .NET 2.3)

~~~
jetti
That is an option. I'll have to see what features I'm taking advantage of and
if they will be compatible with an older version of .NET

------
gentleteblor
I use the Microsoft Stack (ASP.NET MVC5, C#, SqlServer, run in Azure) for
JobRudder [1].

I wanted to pick something boring (and extremely stable) for my tech stack.
Building a company is hard enough without wrangling with new
frameworks/languages etc. I learned this the hard way.

So far it's been great. The Azure PAAS integration is just icing on the cake.

[1] [https://jobrudder.com](https://jobrudder.com)

------
UK-AL
We use the .NET framework on quite a large eCommerce site. We use
microservices using NServiceBus. Works quite well for us.

Don't want to link up my account to where i work, so not going mention where I
work.

